

Tech CEO on bike arrested in Marin road rage beating - beamatronic
http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Tech-CEO-on-bike-arrested-in-Marin-road-rage-5429625.php

======
headShrinker
> were at odds over whether the truck's mirror had struck Smock's bike

If there is any question, then the truck was way too close. This kind of stuff
happens to me occasionally riding in NYC and I must say I'm surprised at my
self over how angry I get. Might related to the strenuous exercise at the
moment raising aggression levels...

